
Ask HN: Is there any interest in a full stack web framework written in Python? - kolanos
Something like Meteor:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meteor.com<p>This would be using something like Brython on the client-side:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brython.info<p>The idea is that you would have a full stack web framework that shared as much code as possible between the client and server. The client-side Python would then be compiled into JavaScript using Brython or similar. Include first-class support for web sockets. I would also like an API similar in feel to something like PySide&#x2F;PyQT.<p>Is there already a web framework using Python on the client-side? If so, I haven&#x27;t found it yet. Thinking of starting a project like this and want to gauge interest.
======
cjbprime
Brython's too slow. It's not reasonable to push an entire Python-to-JavaScript
compiler to your clients on every page load!

~~~
kolanos
Brython's performance doesn't seem that bad:
[https://brythonista.wordpress.com/2015/03/28/comparing-
the-s...](https://brythonista.wordpress.com/2015/03/28/comparing-the-speed-of-
cpython-brython-skulpt-and-pypy-js/)

And Brython supports dynamic loading of modules, so you don't need the entire
~2MB stdlib at load. Where Brython falls short for me is CLI tooling. I would
like to be able to just point a CLI tool at my source directory and have it
compiled into JS with all the stdlib modules used included. Brython supports
pre-compilation, so the only thing missing is the CLI tools.

